# Sweater, Take Two



## moonchild

I tried a smaller sock this time, and actually used the right part of it (the ankle, not the foot). It fits better, though she still hates it. I don't know how I feel about the hot pink color...lol. Would love to find similar socks in army green or burgundy. I do have a red pair that would match her cheek patches. :rofl:














































I know she looks pretty calm in these photos, but she really is upset.  She isn't eating much, just spends all her time chewing at the sweater unless I distract her with cuddles. I suppose if she doesn't calm down soon I'll have to take it off so she'll eat.


----------



## Mezza

Omg! Cuteness overload. And the first photo is adorable. 
I do hope she gets used to it.


----------



## Mezza

I think bright orange would looks cute too.


----------



## xNx

4th photo is the typical 'extremely annoyed' cockatiel mines makes that face all the time lol


----------



## Anna-marie

hope she settles and gets used to it, I love the hot pink btw


----------



## Tisena

does she let you hand feed her?

A black sweater would look great! they remind me of turtlenecks, so she'll be a ninja cockatiel!


----------



## ollieandme

cute!!! maybe she'd prefer a lower neckline? the turtleneck might be a bit bulky. i really hope she comes round!!


----------



## BirdyBuddy

Oh my, the cutie factor here is just off the charts! :thumbu:


----------



## Tequilagirl

The first picture killed me! I hope she gets used to it soon and can get all warm and toasty for the winter <3


----------



## Vickitiel

She looks like a fashion model! Aww, not good to hear she isn't enjoying it though. That's a shame, it's so cute!


----------



## CaliTiels

Garance, I'm gonna say it. She looks hot. Beaker was wondering if she had an eHarmony account :rofl:


----------



## ccollin13

xNx said:


> 4th photo is the typical 'extremely annoyed' cockatiel mines makes that face all the time lol


I know!! It's almost like she has angry eyebrows. Without the eyebrows!

Too cute!


----------



## moonchild

Black and/or orange would be perfect for Halloween!  I might try one without the turtleneck, but I like this design since she plucks all the way up her neck.

Steph, Dolce says she's not interested in a long-distance relationship.  Too bad because they would make a cute couple. Then again, we've seen what she does to her men....  Might be good for Beaker that she's so far away.

She has always had the angry look, now she just has a reason for it. lol.


----------



## .Alexandra.

Awww the pink sock looks cute on her 
I do hope she will get used to wearing it!


----------



## Haimovfids

She is stunning








It looks 10 times better than plucked feathers


----------



## moonchild

I...have no excuse for this


----------



## Clair

^^^

Hee hee!!! Too cute.


----------



## urbandecayno5

Oh god you went there:rofl:


----------



## moonchild

This is what happens on my days off....when I have too much time on my hands and too much coffee to drink....


----------



## MeanneyFids

that last photo is especially adorable!


----------



## ollieandme

teehehe :lol: Dolce's quite the princess!


----------



## SunnyandChickie

Adorable! I hope she adjusts to it


----------



## Haimovfids

She looks like a princess


----------



## eduardo

Oh my goodness, she is adorable in that hot pink sweater! If only she would like it more.


----------

